# Friday The 13th Conversation



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

This weekend im Training Ace my horse and Im gonna spend time with the fam and eat whale goldfish and chill lol


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Mods Clean up please on isle Aubie, I made a mess.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

@*aubie* , this is the time of year we ask you not to suspend Friday night conversation :wink: They have definitely been lively as of late and it's nice to feel a connection. Especially if we all end up locked in our houses, twiddling our thumbs. 

Dinner tonight, I think we are going out to a favorite pizza place. We're going to try to do errands/grocery shopping this afternoon so we have all day tomorrow free for renovation work we're doing around the house. Wallpaper stripping, floor refinishing, etc. Not glamorous renovation work but the necessary stuff to get to the stuff that's more fun next week (new countertops being installed, new appliances in place, etc.). 

Speaking of not glamorous, our paddocks are finally melting so poo scooping continues for me this weekend. Unfortunately the weather is still all over the place- pouring rain right now but temps dropping back below freezing overnight during the weekend, so that complicates clearing the paddocks. Still have the snow blower attachment on the tractor, just in case, so that means I am stuck with the old fashioned method of a pitchfork, shovel, and wheelbarrow for spring clean up. The roads are a mess so I will probably handwalk Fizz but not ride yet. Next weekend is my target for getting back in the saddle- have been talking with my riding buddy all week about our riding goals this season. We are aiming to log 500 miles together and I think we can do it!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a feeling pizza is in my future to.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Today rain returned...I can deal with it but don't like it! 

Having a harder time with this time change than usual...hard getting up on time, which is strange because I am often awake earlier...oh well. 

Fried bologna, not today but I often make a slit in it. The fatty thick kind is the best, can get a nice brown on it. Yummy. 

But not today. Today is meatless, so started out with a protein shake. will skip lunch and have a nice salad for dinner. Salad with fresh tomatoes and some feta cheese. Have some asparagus too, so might make that with a bit of cheese or cream sauce. Or just butter! Like my asparagus with butter and salt. Yummy. 

We are having a big tack sale tomorrow at the local TSC. Hoping it doesn't rain and I can sell some stuff. Need $$$ as I am broke. Going to be doing a little tack cleaning today. Will load up the truck in the am as sale doesn't start until 10 am.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm one of the few who hate daylight savings time because I ride early in the morning. It is now dark at 7:00 a.m., and I have to start out on a road with a 60 mph speed limit. It's better when I can start riding at 6:30 or 6:45. That will be in a month or two.

For supper, I am having a Nutrisystem shake. I've lost 10 pounds that way. yay!

Tomorrow I can hardly wait! I am riding in field trials. My next door neighbor is one of the dog trainers. Field trials are tests for quail dogs. They are similar to fox hunts, but slower, calmer, no jumps. It's really fun to watch the dogs work. The dogs are mostly English shorthair pointers. Two dogs go out for 45 minutes to see how many quail they can flush. There is a judge for each dog. Then they have a short break and release two more dogs. All the horses are gaited, mostly TN Walkers, and we gait along right quick, cantering at times. There are very few women involved in field trials. I am often the only female in the gallery.

Here are some photos of past field trials.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

MOD NOTE:

I attempted to merge a post and it ended up on top.

Trying to mop up the mess I caused! 

boots (moderator)


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@*aubie* - I'd definitely miss the connection if the thread stopped. 

It's sunny and chilly today, which is an improvement from the extremely heavy hail showers we had on Wednesday and Thursday. 

We haven't had our time change yet. Ours is at the end of the month. It takes me a little time to get used to the difference but i much prefer the extra daylight in the morning.

Tonight's supper is fish. I bought some fresh this morning, not long after it came in from the east coast fishing port. I think i'll make some fries/chips to go with it. Lunch was a salad and i've snacked on celery, an apples and pear this afternoon. 

I worked from home today and made a quick dash to the supermarket before lunch to see what was available. Their shelves were worryingly empty, which means that tomorrow may be spent going further afield to source items for myself, my elderly mum and friend.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I am another one who rides early in the morning. I'm back to getting out to the barn when it's still dark. Extra daylight in the evenings just makes me stay up later, but I still have to get up at the same abysmally early time of morning every weekday morning, because of my daughter's school. So I lose an hour of sleep every night. Bleah. I'm looking forward to spring break, and possibly an extended spring break, where I don't have to get up quite so early every morning.

WRT to your question @aubie, baloney is icky! I didn't even like it back when I was a kid. Does frying it make it palatable?


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

yes with melted cheese on white bread. Mayo of course.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Feeling anxious - my mare is at the breeding vet and I'm suffering separation anxiety. Don't anyone try to round pen me ... I'm pretty soured on that & can't be responsible if I charge at you. 

Plans for tonight ... who the heck knows! Probably just watch a movie on my new TV that I picked up on Wednesday (in the rain). That TV is HUGE and weighs about 120 less than my old TV, which I realized I've have for 20+years. It was time to get a new one ... but man, you just don't plug it in and go. Also having trouble with my satellite reception; gotten to the point I may cancel it. Just so over it. I'll up my internet and stream tv. Seems the in thing to do now a days.

Been raining raining here since Wednesday night. Took the truck the work since I wasn't sure if I was picking up my mare or not (was waiting to hear from the vet); my trailer is at the vet's too. Was glad I did since the creek was flowing pretty good - it can get so deep you can't cross with a truck either - definitely would have been dicey this morning with the car. I saw one year a guy tried to cross in his one ton - yea, got washed down the creek a bit and the fire dept. had to come and rescue him. My truck is a 3/4 ton. Here's a video from a few years ago - this is looking towards where I have to go to get home ... yea, didn't happen that day. Had to go stay in town for the night.






Rain is supposed to let up this afternoon. Clear all weekend then SNOW is expected Monday night - Wednesday. They say we could get up to 10". Oy - my mare may be another week at the vet's!

Daylight savings time - love the lighter evenings, but have not had the opportunity to take advantage of it. 



> Whatever comes, comes. We will face together.


 :thumbsup: Definitely.



> When you fry baloney do you cut in half and make the little cut or just throw in whole.


I don't fry baloney - my Dad did and I would eat it when he did, but I just never do it. Wish he was here to do some of his infamous potato soup - it was the BEST.

Going to Mom's for the weekend ... it's my Sister's Birthday on Sunday. We are going to the cemetery to raise a glass of Merlot to celebrate her Birthday. She passed in 2014 of esophageal cancer. Miss her every day ... 

Hope you all have a great, relaxing weekend.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

kewpalace said:


> I'm suffering separation anxiety. Don't anyone try to round pen me ... I'm pretty soured on that & can't be responsible if I charge at you.


 That made me giggle.


Enjoy the celebration for your sister. :hug:And good luck with the rain.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

knightrider said:


> I'm one of the few who hate daylight savings time because I ride early in the morning. It is now dark at 7:00 a.m., and I have to start out on a road with a 60 mph speed limit. It's better when I can start riding at 6:30 or 6:45. That will be in a month or two.
> 
> For supper, I am having a Nutrisystem shake. I've lost 10 pounds that way. yay!
> 
> ...


So Awsome. I have never hunted quail from horseback or the mule wagon trips. So want to.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

boots said:


> MOD NOTE:
> 
> I attempted to merge a post and it ended up on top.
> 
> ...


It's all good we are all here. My fault.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

aubie said:


> It's all good we are all here. My fault.


And it IS Friday the 13th, after all.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Only 21 degrees out today and windy cloudy snow flurries. Was up at 5:20 am had to work at boarding barn. So my horses got fed at 5:45 am this morning. 

Had to put ices blanket back on he was shivering wasn't a happy camper. Supposed to warm up again this weekend hopefully weather people are right. 

No plans yet for dinner maybe going to do hamburgers an salad,or pizza can't decide. 

Have gotten in riding last few weeks having to ride around here. Still can't get to dirt road yet. Another week of above freezing ,should get snow Banks passable. 

My boy seriously needs to get in some serious long trotting in ,an a good canter to stretch his legs. He's vibrating with energy ,having to ride him with his curb bit or we could end up in the next county. 

A lot of our snow is gone Corral's are getting gross. My barn didn't flood so that was good. Spring is definitely coming horses are shedding like mad, it's a hair fest hair all over everything.

Loving the time change light till almost 7:30pm. Had no trouble adjusting to it this year. 

We had septic issues here last week,one of the kids flushed a toy down the toilet. Unknown to hubby or me. Well said toy got stuck in the pipe that goes out to septic tank. 

Did a load of laundry and when machine starting emptying out toilet starting gurgling red flag warning ,toilet shouldn't be gurgling. Went down in basement and pipe the goes through wall ,is got water gushing out where it has a connection. So had a mini lake starting. 

Hubby got home that night there is a cap on end of that pipe. He took it off took a flash light to look into pipe. There's the toy just about a foot into pipe lodged in there. Had toilet paper stuck around it so only a small hole for water to pass through. 

Youngest kid confessed she flushed the toy down the toilet. Wont be doing that again. Had this happen 8 years ago second oldest did the flush a toy down toilet trick. That time it cost us $$ had to get a Plummer guy out. 

Have a great weekend everyone! 😊


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We had fried bologna for supper last night because our power was out. I fry it whole and when it starts raising in the middle use the spatula to squash it. No add ons, just meat and bread is my preference. 

As usual no plans for the weekend but you never know what might pop up. I'd had recent trips to Sam's Club and the grocery store before the virus hit so I've had no need to go. No clue whether the shelves are staying stocked in this area. 

I enjoy the later daylight hours since I'm a night person and sleep until 10:00 a.m. or so but I have a hard time adjusting my sleep hours when we lose an hour in the spring. I wish they'd just leave the time alone but on the other hand it was sure confusing when our county did not do DST and some of the counties in southern Indiana plus the Louisville area did. We made an appointment at a vet clinic to have a couple of mares ultrasounded and unknowingly showed up an hour late by their clock. 

Believe it or not hubs is heading out the door to go mow grass. There are tall patches in the front yard he's going to knock down. We still might have some cold spells but spring is here. Then he informed me he needed milk so wants to go to town, eat at the local diner and then hit the grocery store. See? Plans can change just in the time I was typing this. LOL


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

We're on a flex schedule due to Spring Break at work, so I'm getting off work early at 1 today and plan to go to the barn. Hopefully, I won't be quite as accosted by children as I was on Wednesday's visit. Mom was traveling for work, Dad was inside making dinner and I highly suspect he told them something along the lines of "Go outside and play and don't come back in until dinner's ready or someone is dying."

They're good kids. They really are. Rambunctious little farm boys. But they are homeschooled and live in the middle of nowhere. It's not like they don't ever go out with Mom or Dad to the store, church, etc. but I'm one of the only people who visits regularly and they have started to compete for my attention when I arrive. It also has to be confusing to young children who've never NOT lived with their horses that there are adult humans who own horses but don't live somewhere they can keep them at home. After the usual game of 20 questions, the 6yo told me very matter of factly that "We like mustangs. We don't like Walking Horses. We just take care of this one." :| Which I'm sure is probably a twisted version of some way his mother has tried to explain to him why they keep a horse that is so different, and for someone else.

What came out of my mouth probably totally the wrong way was, "This is MY horse. You take care of her because I pay for her to live here!" He gave me the stink eye. What I should have said instead was: "Hmm. If you don't like her, why are you hanging all over her shoving treats in her mouth as fast as she can eat them?" :rofl:

I enjoy their company generally and so does my horse. But I've not interacted closely with very many young kids and I feel like sometimes I lose what I'm supposed to say, especially after a long day at work when my filter is starting to slip. Then I think... parents deal with this all day every day, I'm sure sometimes Mom's filter slips too. :lol:

I've been surprisingly unaffected by daylight savings time. I woke up early for some reason (no alarm set) on the Sunday the time change happened so I adjusted quickly. And I am loving that there is so much daylight left after work finally, which means after a 30-minute drive to the barn it's not almost dark when I get there. I was hoping the weekend would be rain-free, but it looks like there are supposed to be both sunny and rainy times both Saturday and Sunday. We really need it to dry up a little for a ride... the back of the barn owners' property has a lot of steep places and I'm just getting my courage back to begin going out with them on Dreama again. But muddy slopes and an inexperienced rider can make dangerous situations for both horse and rider. So I am impatiently waiting and praying for a few dry days.

Baloney! It depends on what I'm using it for. If it's going on a sandwich, it goes in as a whole piece. If I'm using it to go along with eggs and toast or on a biscuit, it gets cut in half. I don't keep it in the house very often, because my partner won't eat it and I know it's not good for you... but it was a staple cheap food growing up and every now and again I still get a craving for it. My favorite way to eat it, fried or cold, is on white bread with a big slice of tomato from someone's garden, onion, lettuce, and mayo.

I'm really really ready for summer tomatoes... I am going to attempt to grow them in 5-gallon buckets this year. After college, I've never lived anywhere I could actually plant a garden, but I've read they can be grown in the 5-gallon buckets and I have some from my failed pepper growing endeavor from last Summer.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Happy Friday!  Or should I say, Fri-YAY!

I am not very superstitious, but I will say...this morning got me! :lol: I was filling up my glass of water at work, & it slipped out of my hand, shattered all over the floor. Now I am drinking out of a plastic cup. Keeping it that way. LOL.

I love the longer days with the daylight, but I have to say, it's been messing with my sleep. :icon_rolleyes: I just feel more tired than usual. It always takes me a week or 2 to adjust to the time change.

My good friend from college wants to do dinner tonight, so we're gonna probably go somewhere simple like Applebee's, something cheap.

No plans this weekend really, except riding, but it's Promise's 7TH BIRTHDAY on Sunday! :smile: <3 So going to have a little birthday ride haha.

Rained here this morning, now it's sunny which is nice. It's going up to 70 today, then back down to the 50's this weekend. Weather, make up your mind!

Pizza sounds really good...I may have that tomorrow for dinner! Mmm!

I also need to get out to the pasture & clean up some of the poop. Now that the ground isn't as frozen, it'll be easier to scoop up. :lol:

Today at 4pm at work, we are having a meeting to demo software for our phones/laptops/computers to use at home, it sounds like we will be in Monday, but the rest of the week is unknown. May have to work from home. I'm totally OK with it, as long as I'm getting paid! :lol: It'd be nice to save gas (won't have to commute) & be home!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@CopperLove from what I've read of what you've written, those kids seem a little... hmm... in a very natural state. I don't have anything against homeschooling per se, but I always worry that those kids aren't being exposed to a lot of society, and they will grow up not understanding their own culture, and how to interact with other members of society. Like the ones you've posted with them going to the bathroom. Normal kids don't say and do things like that, at least not kids that I know, even boys, even young ones. IDK, maybe it's different out in the country, but surely even then most kids out there are a little less... feral?


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Give Promise a hug from all of us.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Happy Friday everyone!! What a crazy week it has been! 

Our weather sucks, so I will be staying in this weekend. I made sure to pick up paint when I was in town this week, so at least I can tackle a few projects around here. We have cold temps and more snow. I think with windchill it was -25 celsius this morning. SO over winter. It makes me so jealous that @JCnGrace has to mow lawn!!! That is unbelievable to me since we are still snow/ice covered. Nothing will be growing here for quite some time! 

A local tack store has their annual sales event on this weekend. I normally stock up on all my dewormers and any blankets/supplies I need since it is all marked down. I like going into the store for the event, but inevitably end up coming home with more than I needed. Well, I woke up with a cold and due to everything happening I decided to just order all my stuff online. Besides, the roads are not good right now anyway. 

Baloney = yuck! But B/f LOVES balognie sammiches and especially the fried variety. I am lazy and if I"m making them for him I throw them in the pan whole, but I think he normally cuts them in half. He likes having them on squishy white bread and lotsa mayo. 

I made homemade tomato/tortellini soup last night. So may just have leftovers tonight. Or maybe make pancakes since I have a craving.

DST is a love/hate thing. I love the longer nights, but hate the dark mornings. I have slept in nearly every morning this week and have just been exhausted. 

Hope everyone is safe this weekend!! 

And yes, @aubie, we need to keep these conversations going each week. I enjoy this thread


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

@ACinATX I do wonder about that myself. But, I obviously would never say it out loud because they're not my kids.

One thing about the barn owners is that they aren't from Kentucky, whereas I am, and that's perfectly more than fine. But they talk a lot about loving KY and how they can't wait for it to "get back to its roots." From an Appalachian History perspective - there are lots of things to be proud of but lots of things not to be and a lot of hard times in rural Kentucky that were caused by companies who absolutely didn't care about Kentucky or its people as a whole. The coal industry for example, no matter how you feel about coal mining; that is an industry that has and still continues to this day to have a bad history of abusing their workers to varying degrees. Sorry, that's a bit serious for a Friday Night convo, but true to our situation and I think it's part of that mindset that leads them to homeschool. They think "their way" is something to go back to and they don't want them to be influenced by certain ideas and public school. They haven't explicitly admitted this, but I know that's part of what it is. There are great things about Kentucky as with any state. But I don't actually think some of the "roots" they talk about going back to are things to strive for.

Quite frankly, they have a lot of viewpoints I don't agree with. But I am glad they believe in rebuilding rural horsemanship activities, and I hope they succeed in that. KY used to have a lot more interest in recreational riding. Now, most people think of racehorses when they think about the horse industry in KY. A lot of our campground/park areas meant for horseback riding are showing major disrepair and disuse.

But as far as the going to the bathroom outdoors thing... I think maybe it is different out in the country? It's certainly not the norm to just go potty outside, but I have known grown men who insist on peeing off their own back porch. (Which I've always thought was gross because... I mean if you're outside for long periods hiking, camping, etc. yeah you can and must use the bathroom outdoors but if you're doing it in the same place over and over that's going to make a really really gross and unhealthy area.) KL doesn't seem to bat an eye if they pee outdoors but when she found out he did #2 outside the barn, she insisted he help clean it up, and dad had a talk with him about not doing that anymore.

But yes... I would have to say most children here are not _quite_ as feral in that regard. They are polite in other ways, saying please and thank you and excuse me, and the 6yo opening and closing gates for me, etc. I think there are lots of valuable things they are learning, but maybe some they aren't.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

aubie said:


> Give Promise a hug from all of us.


And a big Carrot!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

So weird to read about snow...it was a beautiful day yesterday, sunny and 80F! 

Lacy is looking better, but still has spots of rain rot on her neck. Back is much improved, so should be able to ride her by next week. Going to slather on the MTG tonight again. She is fine with it if I rub it in with a sponge, but brushing her is still taboo! So weird to not be able to pet one's horse. 

Everyone got their pedicures yesterday, Chivas is barefoot again and feeling frisky. Lacy got front shoes and Sassy stays barefoot. Been using Pete's goo and it seems to be helping in all the rain. 

Fried bologna (y'all spell it different?) is really good with a side of eggs and crispy toast. Also good in sandwich with mayo, lettuce and tomato. We were poor growing up, bologna was a staple. I like it any way, but fried is best! 

Coming up to St. Patrick's Day so will be making corned beef and cabbage next week. Tuesday I think. Yummy stuff and Aldi's has all the fixings on sale...YAY


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Dinner's up in the air. I'm headed to the barn, might do leftovers if my dad goes out with his gf again. 

People at the gym are very worried about the virus. Attendance is way down & folks are freezing or cancelling their memberships left and right. I have a friend in med school afraid boards will be cancelled & rotations delayed. Even church has suspended for a month. 

Back on Sunday, I made an utterly wild choice, and rented a lioness costume and offered to be the Boston Pride's (women's pro hockey) mascot for the semi-final. I had a blast, people loved it, and the Pride won. I was going to reprise my role tonight at the final, but it's been suspended. (The other team, the WhiteCaps, is based in MN, so they would have to fly here, and the arena holds 500+ spectators and was sold out.) I was so excited, but I understand their concern. (They said I am welcome to come back when the final's rescheduled.)

It is a little scary to work in healthcare. I don't want to inadvertently carry any virus to someone like my dad, who is broadly healthy but also in his 70s. 

(Update: well, maybe not the barn. My car won't start. Ugh.)


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_I too tried to fix and clean-up as aubie put it "the spill.."._
_So, the post is looking right but in the wrong place..._
_I admit defeat and called for tech support to please correct my mess now..._
_Seems a clock is out of sync one minute faster than the other...as our posts are not only numbered but recorded with a time posted it did what it did...bad clock!!_
_Hang in there, tech will be along shortly and fix the muddled and make it right..until then..._
_*It is Friday the 13th*...and we're off!!








_


_hlg._


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> So weird to read about snow...it was a beautiful day yesterday, sunny and 80F!
> 
> 
> Fried bologna (y'all spell it different?) is really good with a side of eggs and crispy toast. Also good in sandwich with mayo, lettuce and tomato. We were poor growing up, bologna was a staple. I like it any way, but fried is best!


Hahaha, I just realized I spelled it 2 different ways in my post. I think I could benefit from spell check!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

cbar said:


> Hahaha, I just realized I spelled it 2 different ways in my post. I think I could benefit from spell check!


I still remember the little kid who sang the Oscar Mayer song...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've never fried baloney, nor heard of anyone who does it. Do you just fry it in a pan, then put it in a sandwich? or are you frying the whole sandwich, like a pan-grilled melted cheese sandwich?


My dad used to make fried spam sandwichs. YUM!


In Seattle area, there is not talk except the Corona virus talk. But, in the meantime, the birds are singing every morning, shrubs are blooming, and some trees have the faintest green buds on them. Things are in a sort of 'holding' pattern, as air temps are still cool and damp. Might get a hint of rain/snow tomorrow.


I haven't been in a saddle for a ride for 6 months now. I feel like it was all a dream that I ever was a horsewoman.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Cook the same way as spam. Just realized I don't remember last time I had spam.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

@tinyliny - I can't like your post for two reasons. The virus and not having ridden. 

I'm struggling to remember what's interfering with riding.

Hope both are resolved soon.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I had Spam a few nights back. I've never fried it, although I've often wondered what it would be like. I bought a couple of tins today in case i'm stuck in the house for a week or two.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I grilled some BBQ pork chops last night. Remington loves it when we grill. But tonight less effort.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Not a fan of spam, especially if not cooked. Yucky mealy feel to it. 

Braunschweiger is delicious with stone ground mustard


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> Not a fan of spam


I'm with you. As a kid, when ever we would have it, one of my fillings would fall out. :| I took it as a sign that Spam is evil, LOL. Would not eat it after a few times.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Friday all!!! You guys are making me hungry with all the food talk! It all sounds good to me! I had some fried spam not too long ago at a group breakfast... 
@AnitaAnne - I'm going to have to pick up some Braunschweiger haven't had that in a while.... '

I cut the edges on the bologna when I fry it. I like it crispy! 

I need to go to Walmart and pick up a few things, hopefully it's not crazy.

Not sure on dinner tonight probably some fish and fries, last time I was at Sam's I bought a package of beer battered cod ready to fry, fry it in the air fryer and it's pretty good... 

Supposed to go to a birthday party tomorrow night, pot luck so I will make hash brown casserole to bring... I doubt they will cancel it. I am going to make myself go! Usually I bail out... 

I just got back from taking Captain to a mini clinic.... it was fun and he did good, I did put weight on the saddle after working with him a bit and he didn't mind. I think he'll be okay but there was one point at the beginning of the clinic when he was fresh he reared! GRRRR but then calmed down.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Did no one else remember the Oscar Mayer song? I used to love those little wiener whistles that came in the hot dog packages!!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> Did no one else remember the Oscar Mayer song? I used to love those little wiener whistles that came in the hot dog packages!!


Yep, I remember it. 






And the wiener whistles AND the motorized car wiener ...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I remember the Oscar Meyer song! 
My folks never bought them though. I remember us having the old fashioned deli franks that you bought a string of and wrapped in white butcher paper. Those were a treat!
Had plenty of bologna and Spam as a kid. I kinda outgrew it though and never buy it.

However, the power was out night before last and the only thing thawed was the cheap Bar S hot dogs I give to the dogs as a goodie. I built a fire in the fire pit outside(that I had just finished building that afternoon!), roasted hot dogs and drank a few beers until the power came back on about 11pm. 


Anyhow, Happy Friday!
What a week...
Hubby was supposed to be home tonight. But both rear ends went out on the Peterbilt in Iowa yesterday afternoon. He has a friend there who got him set up with a repair shop there and let him borrow a pickup to run to Omaha to pick up the new rear ends instead of waiting until Monday to be shipped and delivered. If all goes well he will be out of there tomorrow to be on the west coast to deliver first part of the week. Thank the Lord for friends!

Tomorrow I am going to visit with a cutting horse trainer up the road from me looking for part time help. Itll just be a couple days a week which would be perfect so I can take care of our business and get my horses rode too.
I was asked last week if I wanted on the day work list for a big ranch around here but I don't have the horsepower. Stilts I basically retired from those long days. I just want to show him lightly and keep him fit. It seems once horses are completely retired they go down hill pretty fast. PigPen is at the trainers and the Dragon is going to the breeding barn. After putting Hooey down I'm having a hard time wanting to go back to that work. It jerked the John Wayne out of me...lol

On happier note, cousin sent me some pics of a cowbred filly that would work for a barrel horse. I'm just waiting until next week when he can send videos. I guess she's got wheels, smokes everything out in the pasture with her. So fingers crossed even though she was a little younger than I wanted. I was hoping to get a horse I could start now. This filly wouldn't be old enough until next Spring.


Almost forgot.. @CopperLove you can definitely plant your tomatoes in 5 gallon buckets! That's how I plant mine. I live in cold country so I start mine early in the house, then transplant to the buckets. I have a bunch of buckets with holes I drilled for drainage and I use fiber glass hot fence poles to tie them up on. 
I do NOT have a green thumb and even I can manage to grow tomatoes!

Just for fun, burning hot dogs... 
And horses this morning while waiting for the farrier. Mare backed up to the tree and scratching her bum..lol


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I use to like spam fritters - spam dipped in a batter and deep fried, other than that can't say I was over keen. Haven't had it in years. 

Knightrider - I would love to participate in the quail hunt and try my English Pointer on it. He never stops hunting and is always finding game birds and rabbits. 

Kewpalace, that creek so sure flowing fast, luckily there are few places with anything like that other than a couple of fords but even after heavy rain they are nothing much. When I was in Dorset there was much flooding in the Vale after heavy rain. I have some pictures on my old computer and one time the water was well over the railings of the foot bridge. 

Use to love riding through the floods, horses enjoyed it too. They would slam their feet down to create a big splash and send water over the other horses and riders. 

Then there was the time I was taking the sheep to slaughter but I have written about that in my journal so won't repeat it.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree, the field trails horseback looks awesome!
I used to bird hunt with my dad as a kid(we had Brittanys) doing something like that as horse crazy kid would of been a dream.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

not een getting out to get pizza. going to scrounge around here.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@tinyliny I wish we were in Seattle now. You could come ride Moonshine! She's stubborn and annoying, but she loves trails...


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't know why I can't type today or get things in the right places.


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

Well, dinner so far for me has been a doughnut since I ended up having a friendly conversation with a neighbor for a long time as soon as I pulled in my driveway, and then grabbed the first thing in front of my face when I came through the door.
@AnitaAnne I think it’s spelled bologna on the pack (I, too, remember the Oscar Mayer song) but I’ll sometimes type baloney if I’m mimicking how the word sounds and I also pulled directly from aubie lol I didn't realize until today that other do the same thing or maybe just spell it that way.
@COWCHICK77 Thanks for letting me know! I have hope now. I tried bell peppers last year with buckets with holes drilled in the bottom. I read somewhere you could put 2 plants in a 5 gallon bucket… I think someone lied. Or I’m just very bad with plants - which I am. Hopefully the tomatoes will survive my endeavors.
@ACinATX I worried after I’d shut my computer off and left for the barn that the first line of my reply to you may not have come off as I meant it, which is why I came back to apologize before dinner… I absolutely didn’t mean the “I obviously would never say it out loud because they're not my kids” thing to mean that you should not have written it, only that I’ve had similar thoughts but would never say it in front of the parents and can only safely admit it here. HF _is_ a safe place to admit someone else’s children, even though you love them, may be a bit feral, right? :hide: (And I’m kind of glad you pointed it so I don’t feel quite so mean or inept for not knowing how to deal with them 100% of the time.)

I’m sure you understood the way I meant it, but I’m clearly in a mood to worry about things I’ve said since part of my first post was worrying I’d said the wrong thing to the kid. :|


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@CopperLove I'm sure that kid will recover, LOL, he sounds pretty tough. 

I didn't actually see your reply, so I went back and read it. No worries. Maybe I shouldn't have stated my opinion anyways. I just do worry about how kids like this will grow up. It's kind of cool, though, like you guys have a little bit of a cultural exchange going on.


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

@ACinATX Phew I'm glad. :lol: Nah, I'm sure homeschooling in general has it's pros and cons but their situation is pretty isolated, it's definitely a bit different than some other homeschooling families I've encountered. I had a friend my senior year of highschool who'd always been homeschooled but wanted to do her senior year in a public school so she wouldn't miss that experience. She was a very well-rounded and mature individual, but she had always had lots of interaction with peers of her age group because of their church and activities related to it, and being enrolled from a young age in gymnastics and other activities that placed her with children and adults from other families.

These kids don't really get that. They've been able to do some cool traveling because of their mom's work, which is more than I can say for myself (Until I was 18 years old with a school group, I'd never been any farther than across state borders into Tennessee and Ohio.) But being able to travel, and go to the store, and go out to eat at restaurants, etc. still isn't the same as consistently interacting with other kids outside your family. At the end of the day, I know they love their kids and they're just trying to do what they think is best for them like any other loving family. Hopefully if they hit a learning curve as they grow older and start moving out into the "real world" more, it won't be insurmountable.

But, yeah, it is certainly an interesting exchange going on sometimes :lol: And even though they're a bit wild and sometimes odd, on _most_ days it does feel nice that someone is always excited to see me.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

A lot of kids are going up a bit on the wild side. They don't have tables to sit at, get babysit by phones and tablets, and in general do most anything they want...so long as it doesn't bother the parents who are playing video games, are on their phone or tablet :icon_rolleyes:


Dinner turned out to be cheese ravioli and asparagus both covered in an alfredo sauce. Too rich but I ate it anyway! 


Now feel like I have to roll around biting at my belly :rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@CopperLove, going to the bathroom outside is the norm for rural kids (#1 only though). I also never wore a shirt in the summer until I was in the 6th grade. LOL Never fear we knew the difference between things you could do at home and how you better act in public if you didn't want a swat on your rear.
@AnitaAnne , I remember that commercial but although I remember the song, I don't remember the particular commercial the @kewpalace posted.

Town was crazy today and even in our little rural community people are fear hoarding. Walmart was packed and had a bunch of empty shelves. They'd also marked a lot of stuff up even the cat & dog food I went in for. Jay-C (grocery store) wasn't quite as bad but their TP shelves were empty and only a few paper towels were left. Thankfully we didn't need any paper products. The restaurants were busy too. I had country fried steak, mashed potatoes & gravy and coleslaw.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have sort of been busy enough to meet myself coming around the corner this week.

I cleaned five Purple Martin Houses this week because DH scoffed when I said I thought they would be home early this year. Guess who showed up Tuesday and guess who I called at work to say “I you so”, then hung up. 

Farrier was here last Friday, so the boys would be ready for the chiro this week. This is the second re-set we left Joker’s back, corrective shoes off. Farrier is hopeful he won’t need them at least until summer when the ground gets really hard, if he will need them at all.

Chiro was here Wednesday. Rusty needed his head adjusted All Joker needed was some minor tweaking on his backend — a true miracle since this is the horse who re-fractured his sacrum one year ago this month. 

No supper. Mid-afternoon lunch was a one person Stouffer’s lasagna.

Bologna - nupe but fried bologna is an art form/delicacy in Middle Tennessee. Every diner worth their salt claims to have the best fried bologna sandwiches in Tennessee I’ve always seen it fried whole and then pop the center down when it bubbles up.

That sums me up for the week, unless I talk about the programs I record so I can watch them some other time. Kelly Clarskon, The Voice, The Masked Singer, American Idol, Curse of Oak Island, the original Magnum PI, lollol. They go really fast when one is able to fast forward thru commercials and the parts of the shows I don’t like, lollol


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Mine ended up being spaghetti. Pretty easy.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I ended up going out for dinner with various friends who all happened to be in town.

Our town was busy. Lots of people out. 

Then one of the women had cleaned her closet and the rest of us went through things over hot toddies. Nice evening.

I have a rocking chair that someone gave me. It needs to be taken apart, cleaned, re-glued and screwed, and re-finished. I don't need it, but it seems like someone who does always comes along at the right time.

After a few nice 50 & 60* days we're back to snow for another week. I'm always ready for spring before it's ready to be spring!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Husband brought home bologna for sandwiches last week so after reading this thread I did fry some with eggs. I just flip until the edges are brown. I don't smack it flat or let it split.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> Husband brought home bologna for sandwiches last week so after reading this thread I did fry some with eggs. I just flip until the edges are brown. I don't smack it flat or let it split.


We could start a run on bologna in the stores! :rofl:


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@AnitaAnne - lol on the rolling around biting tummy bit! 

I ended up giving my truck a quick wash after work and go out there this morning to hook up the trailer to go for a ride and there's a yellow dusting on it... here comes the pollen! That stuff the last few years has been crazy heavy. 

For dinner I ended up with a cheese, tomato and mayo sandwich... yum! My bread turned out really good this week so will get some good use out of that. 

I just don't think kids will have the table manners that they should, might not matter but I see a lot of them chewing with their mouth open, talking with a full mouth... ugh. 

That field trials look fun! Good luck!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Last night was fried green tomatoes and shrimp on a toasted bun with OMG sauce. No ripe tomatoes unless shipped in so cardboard flavor, yeuch. Not worthy of a sandwich. Can't wait for summer tomatoes.

We have a manners course that the kids would benefit from. Teaches everything from how to tie your tie to what fork to use. How to act in public. Basically how to behave in polite society. Too many parents don't teach their kids manners of any sort. 

Part of the curriculum I am teaching is family dynamics. Had to watch certain episodes of different family series. Brady Bunch, Full House, Liv&Maddie...

The Full House episode was the one the twins were out of control because the parents were not parenting. Too busy being their best buds and joining in on terrorizing the rest of the household because they didn't want to be like their parents.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

AnitaAnne said:


> We could start a run on bologna in the stores! :rofl:


Bologna, sandwich meats, cheese slices, and bread were all sold out at the store the other day! Apparently we've already started a run!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Update on Aunt. 

We did our usual Friday, hairdresser and then fish and chips. He youngest daughter was meant to be coming down today for the week but her g granddaughter, about 18 months is ill with a cold so they are in self quarantine Barb didn't want to risk anything though they are sure it's just a cold. 

So, after I walked the dogs I stopped on my way home to put in her ears. Since she had a stroke a good two years ago she has little feeling in her fingers and can't do it herself. 

She has had considerable pain in her left leg and went to see a specialist who gave her a cortisone injecting, after a couple of days it was easier but she went back because her groin was hurting her. She was told it was arthritis. 

Whilst doing her hearing aids she said, "I don't know why my groin hurts so much."

Quick as a flash I replied, "Cut back on your sex life, it may make it easier.."

I had to wait several minutes for her to stop laughing. She slapped my arm and told me I was a good tonic for aches and pains. 

I'll feed the dogs and pop up and mpnatter with her for an hour later this evening. She denies being lonely but I am sure she is on these dark dank evenings, 

Our clocks don't alter until the last Sunday of the month.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

@QtrBel All in the Family should be on that list.
@walkinthewalk Ancient Aliens has more discoveries than Oak Island. LOL

I made potato pancakes last night and fried lips and buts.


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

@QtrBel Some of the stuff about how to tie a tie and what fork to use sound like things I probably could have used as a kid too :rofl: The kids in question that ACInATX and I were referring to, their parents are definitely attempting to teach them a degree of manners as far as please and thank you, yes sir, yes ma'am, excuse me, offering visitors a drink or snack if they're eating, but I think some of it is that they're lacking practice in certain things. In a way I suppose they are practicing on me and that's why some things have a tendency to come out odd.

Some of it has been cute though. During the summer the nearby creek flooded, and the flowing water and debris knocked part of their front fence down. The youngest boy asked me with concern when I showed up afterward if my fence was ok and if I had anyone to help me put it back up? (I don't have a fence, but in their minds everyone with animals surely has a fence and a barn.)


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

RegalCharm said:


> @QtrBel All in the Family should be on that list.
> 
> @walkinthewalk Ancient Aliens has more discoveries than Oak Island. LOL
> 
> I made potato pancakes last night and fried lips and buts.


My potato pancakes are always a disaster.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> @walkinthewalk Ancient Aliens has more discoveries than Oak Island. LOL
> 
> .


They might but Ancient Aliens (I forgot to add them to my list. Doesn’t have that annoying announcer who ends everything with a question. I can’t believe he’s kept his job this long, lollol


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Aubie the key is dry. The potatoes have to be patted.


I think it is interesting they offer it here as this is a very rural community and there wouldn't be a need you'd think but it is hysterical to watch them practice on each other how to be polite.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

> That field trials look fun! Good luck!


Field trials went great. Super fun. Chorro was a bit of a noodle the first 2 hours, then he settled down and cortoed along beautifully. Unfortunately, my next door neighbor, the dog trainer at that place, did not have successful runs with his dogs. He got one "double find", two quails that he was able to flush at once. Everyone was so friendly and nice. For lunch they served a fabulous barbeque. And then my other neighbor and I went home. 

Everyone else had another 4 hour ride in 86 degree heat this afternoon. I don't know how those men manage at ages 70 to 80. And they take care of their own horses and dogs. I was glad not to have to ride back out again after lunch. And it will go on again tomorrow all day. Those men are some very tough riders. It doesn't hurt that their Tenn Walkers are smooth gaited.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

aubie said:


> My potato pancakes are always a disaster.


Mine too. My dad makes good ones and says the same @QtrBel, dry them but I guess I'm still not getting them dry enough.

-----

First day of my part time job went well. I feel a little old working for a trainer again in my 40's and these other kids working for him I doubt are drinking age.
Nice horses and a lot of them, beautiful facility. 
Chatting with the trainer today he said it is impossible to find help and a lot of trainers are looking. It has been almost 20 years since I loped cutters and the market was fierce then, more lopers, colt starters, assistants than jobs. He agreed it was that way then but not now.
Do young people not want a job and especially with horses? Is the work ethic not there? I don't get it.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Back to the cooking theme, my daughter made lemonade with some of the lemons that were still hanging on the tree. I could not believe how good it was. These were Meyer lemons and were already pretty sweet, so I had her cut back on the sugar and water. It was amazing. I have never had such good lemonade. The sugar brought out the taste of the lemons, cut back the tartness. She left some of the pulp in and even that was delicious. I never knew lemonade could taste like that. Just wow. Now there are only two lemons left, so I'm not sure how much more we could make. Maybe if the stores aren't out of lemons we could try with some store-bought lemons, but I'm not sure if it would be as good.

I planted this tree about six years ago. Last year was the first year we got anything from it, and we only got a couple. This year we got about 30! And it's already full of blossoms for the next crop. I had been fertilizing it with chicken poop, but now we don't have any more chickens. I hope it manages to make us some lemons for next year anyway.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Friday turned around: AAA came, replaced my battery, I went out to the barn. One of the leasers and I went out on a ride (my instructor is horse-sitting somewhere beautiful and rural) and I was sort of nervous because you know, not a lot of backup (the leaser is nice but a little bit of a ditz?) if things go pear-shaped, and I was on Jasper because Toby's owner was in the book to come later. But Jasper was magnificent - possibly the best time I've had leading him - not perfect, but reliable, and we all came back in one piece. 



This morning I had the pleasure of playing hockey with my nerds (the core group is a bunch of folks affiliated with Harvard & MIT), the last chance we may get for a while as the rink is closing for a month (d/t COVID-19 concerns). I had lunch with a friend and we found a fantastic little northwestern/Xian style Chinese place tucked away in, of all places, this slightly sketchy mall/foodcourt in downtown Boston. Set to face the new week, now.


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

My friday was terrible 
My goat Blondie who has been in the family since 2013 and she was pregnent took her last breath friday morning and im extremly heart broken right now i miss her so much. I was so upset I have to run to Aces pen and cry when my arms around his neck and he just stood there and kissed my face like he knew i was upset and he made me feel better. I know shes in a good place


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

So sorry @classybarrels. So hard to lose our animals.


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

boots said:


> So sorry @classybarrels. So hard to lose our animals.


thank you so much im trying to hold it together and its hard!!! I dont know what to do. My billy was standing over her grave today and i started to cry


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

classybarrels said:


> thank you so much im trying to hold it together and its hard!!! I dont know what to do. My billy was standing over her grave today and i started to cry


Just let it out, don't have to hold it in. Cry until your can't anymore. You were not expecting this and it hurts. :hug: Poor girl :hug:


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

So sorry @classybarrels, about your goat. We get so attached to our animals. (((hugs))))


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

classybarrels said:


> boots said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry @classybarrels. So hard to lose our animals.
> ...


AnitaAnne is right - cry if you need to. Grieving is a process. Don't feel bad to ask for hugs or distraction or space to cry. [Hugs]


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@classybarrels I'm so sorry to hear that...


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@classybarrels - So sorry to hear that.....

Well today was different... my vet called me and asked if she could come do the spring checkup early, I had it for the 24th. She's afraid they might get shut down. They have taken away her students, she said they are wanting her to phone in to the students and let them know what she's doing. So she asked if she could get me out of the way. Well I'm planning a big camp trip to FL in April and told her the health certificates would fall out of the 30 days if she does them now. So she will come back if she's able to closer to time.

So 2 older boys got their teeth floated, she told me Wrangler isn't doing good in the teeth department... OH NO!! So not sure what that meant other than she said he may not have teeth in 5 years and he'll be needing a float probably every year... but Chal has better teeth. And she switched out my banamine for a newer one so yay...


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

Thank you everyone!! Me and my family have made the desicion to get our billy sold to a good home so we wont be stressed out and he can have many ladies lol. I feel a lot better that i let it out. And I promised Ace i would not let anything happen to him or let him get sick because i cant lose another animal so close to me


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

aubie said:


> Mods Clean up please on isle Aubie, I made a mess.



*Clean-up now completed...*
_Thanks to our moderators, the__ perseverance of boots and jaydee for figuring out and accomplishing this one!! 
__All is now good! 
_
_hlg._


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you. I was all over the place for some reason.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

@aubie with those potato pancakes you can add a little more flour if you need to.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Saturday was interesting. Traffic to Mom's was light. I forgot the little wine bottles, so stopped at a grocery store on the way. The aisles were pretty clean of TP and cleaning products. I grabbed the wine, but the lines were so long an they would not let me do self checkout with wine, so dumped it on the manager's station and left. 

There is no direct freeway to her place from my place, so I take some back roads to hit state highways. On one back road, some young guys parked their at the side of the road that was overflowing with multi-packs of TP, and raising some over their heads at the passing cars. No doubt selling TP. 

Picked up Mom and some wine. We made it to the cemetery on Saturday FAST - what usually is a little over an hour and a half drive due to traffic took us 45 minutes. We usually stop at Roger's Gardens (a great nursery not far from the cemetery) for single stem roses to put on the crypts, but they said they no longer carried them. We could buy a bunch though at $30. Yea, no. But the clerk told us Gelson's (grocery) had single stem flowers. We went there and the store was busy, but the flowers were separate with their own cashier. I didn't like the single stem roses they had, so bought a bunch ($16). I could divide them between the three crypts (my two sisters and my friend). Toasted to my sisters, talked a little memories and then headed home.

We usually stop at the Mall (Fashion Island) for lunch but was not going to this time. But ended up stopping as we were both hungry - Cheesecake Factory, Yum! Had one of their lunch specials - 1/2 Chicken Almond Salad Sandwich, loaded bake potato soup (good, but still prefer my Dad's basic version), and salad. We split the Lemoncello Tart. 

Sunday, ran to two stores to get Mom the things she needed for a few weeks. Good thing she had most of the staples before hand. There were a few things she wanted that they didn't have - namely bread.

Now the CA Governor has imposed strict closures of bars & wineries & ordered restaurants to cut seating in half, but they could also do take-out/curb delivery. All schools have closed. My court is open, but wouldn't be surprised if they suspended civil matters; they cannot, constitutionally (state), suspend criminal matters due to due process rights, although I hear San Francisco has done that. I am sure that will be squashed right quick. 

I am at work this morning even though we have a winter weather advisory with a threat of 3-4" of snow below pass level. I brought the truck but still hoping I can get home this afternoon. May leave early.

Crazy times.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

If you struggle to memorize medical terms, take a look at this cheat sheet to make things a little bit easier – and funnier – for you:

Artery: The study of fine paintings

Bacteria: Back door to cafeteria

Barium: What doctors do when patients die

Catscan: Searching for kitty

Cauterize: Made eye contact with her

Coma: A punctuation mark.

D&C: Where Washington is

Enema: Not a friend

ER: The things on your head that you hear with

Fester: Quicker than someone else

Genes: Blue denim slacks

G.I. Series: World Series of military baseball

Hemorrhoid: A male from outer space

Impotent: Distinguished, well-known

Medical Staff: A doctor’s cane

Morbid: A higher offer than I bid

Nitrates: Cheaper than day rates

Organ Transplant: What you do to your piano when you move

Outpatient: A person who has fainted

Pap Smear: Making fun of Dad

Pathalogical: A reasonable way to go

Pharmacist: Person who makes a living dealing in agriculture

Pelvis: Second cousin to Elvis

Post Operative: A letter carrier

Recovery Room: Place to do upholstery

Rectum: Almost killed him

Red Blood Count: Dracula

Secretion: Hiding something

Seizure: Roman Emperor

Terminal Illness: Getting sick at the airport.

Thorax: A Dr. Seuss character

Triple Bypass: Better than a quarterback sneak

Tumor: More than one, an extra pair

Varicose: Near by/close by

Vein : Conceited


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

Omg i have a bruise on my leg because Ace bit my leg when i didnt give him a treat lol then he game me a kiss because he was sorry


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

classybarrels said:


> Omg i have a bruise on my leg because Ace bit my leg when i didnt give him a treat lol then he game me a kiss because he was sorry


Biting because he didn't get a treat is a no no . I don't care how many kisses he gave afterwards.


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

yea today i went to see me and he wouldnt leave my side and i had kids come by so i can see how he reacted to kids and all that........ and he was so shy he would walk up and hide behind me. But he figured they were not gonna hurt him so he went up to them and he cocked his leg licked his lips i was like wow hes doing so good


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Ran by our local BBQ place (which does a lot of southern dishes), who had corned beef/cabbage/potatoes/carrots/roll as a dinner special. The guy who owns this restaurant is a phenomenal cook and the meal was superb. All of our restaurants have adjusted to the Covid-19 limitations and I aim to support them. Important in a small town.

My local cowhorse association cancelled their April show. Only the two local general horse show clubs are sticking to their guns and keeping their shows on. Everything else is cancelling. Wonder how long that will go on ...

You may remember I bought a new TV. I put my other one (which was actually a monitor) of Craig's List for free - it's good for retro gaming at least still. Got two bites. The first one never responded when I asked a few questions. The 2nd guy, in LA, wanted me to do a bunch of tests for him so he could see what the picture was like (wanted to make sure it was good for gaming) before he committed to make the trip up for it. Dude - the TV is FREE ... I'm not jumping through hoops when the TV is free ... and is unhooked up in the garage and weighs 150 lbs (literally). I apologized to him that I would not do it; guess the tests weren't that important to him ... he's coming to get it on his way up to Sacramento in a few weeks. If he's a no show, I'll put the ad in again and if no bites, take it to goodwill or the dump. Hate to do that since it still works. But he's been chatty, so I think he may come and get it.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

That dinner sounds good @kewpalace.... I would support local restaurants but it looks like they closed all bars and restaurants statewide?? That doesn't sound right but I haven't been out to check, a friend I had asked if they wanted to go out told me about the closings. 

Things have gotten very different.... I personally have enough of everything that I can stay put for several weeks to a month but I might venture out at some point before that. I did go to Walmart on Saturday to get something for a party I was going to and the shelves were pretty empty. No carts were inside so went to get a cart and a gentleman was handing me his cart... went to grab it and thought about it... held up my hands like no thanks(hated doing that and that this is having me think like this)... out comes the sanitizer and he puts it on the cart and my hands... said he thoroughly cleaned the cart when he got it, so off I went with the cart. Like I said different times.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

@lb27312- in VT and NH, bars and restaurants are all closed for dine in but to-go orders are still allowed if restaurants decided to stay open (some have just blanket shut down and I sincerely hope they will be able to survive to open in the future). To-go orders aren't really that common here since we're so rural, but places are making it fairly easy to call ahead for an order, and they either deliver it to your car or leave it on their porch for you to grab. Like @kewpalace, we're trying to support our small town places with take-out orders and buying gift cards for future use.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

@lb27312, bars are closed here; restaurants can have dine in, but only at 50% capacity max. They can do take out and delivery to the street/parking lot or if they have home delivery service capability. Being in a small town, the home delivery is not offered at most restaurants (especially as the majority of residences live 5+ miles from town). 

Went to the grocery store last night. The only thing they didn't have that I was looking for was Mac N Cheese and potatoes. Didn't look for TP or sanitizer since I already have plenty for the time being.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I am putting off going to grocery store today, maybe tomorrow to. I have plenty of gloves and thinking i will wear some while shopping.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@egrogan - thanks for the advice to do the order out... looks like a couple of the small mom and pop restaurants in my small town are doing the orders to go, good way to keep supporting them during this time, I'm sure it's not easy on them having to close the dining room. I guess it didn't occur to me that they could have a back up plan!
@aubie - I would wear the gloves... my bother who is over in Taiwan is worried about me over here, keeps emailing me asking how I am.... I guess he's seeing all the chaos and they are showing how bad it is here over there. He offered to fed ex me masks as they have masks over there. And that's huge as doing fed ex from/to there is pricey!! Any way better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I went grocery shopping Monday. I avoided shopping in the big town as I talked to my UPS delivery guy, he said it was disastrous.
I went to our little store and got most everything I needed as it had been a couple weeks since I've shopped. No hoarding on my part, just enough to get us through another week or two. The only thing completely gone out was the TP, rice, pasta, flour and potatoes. _I live in ID and there is not a potato to be found!_
Problem is people from other towns and states are coming and wiping us out locally. 
I actually do need TP, the gal at the Dollar Store leaned over the counter and whispered like we were doing a drug deal, "we are getting a shipment on Thursday night". 
I feel as though all common sense got thrown out the window in this situation. There is a difference between erring on the side of caution and preparedness and panicking. Oye.

A lot of the horse shows are canceled or postponed through the next month. On the bright side it gives us more time to train and practice!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I have been see all day today articles about how there is plenty of food and the supply lines etc. How much is true vs. trying to control the hoarding I don't know.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

A local pizza place here, which can now only do take out, is offering a free roll of toilet paper with every to go order! :rofl: They just got a huge supply delivery for the restaurant, but since their rather large dining room and bar is closed for probably a month (or longer?) they decided to pass it on to their customers. Thought that was cute.


----------

